# getting angry fritzcard pcmcia

## byns

Slowly I am getting really annoyed by my fritz card pcmcia v2.0 I am close to stating that Linux does not and never did support the Fritz!Card PCMCIA v2.0 by AMD.

First there was 2.4 and i4l which claimed to support the card. After a lot of googeling I fond a page describing how to set up a file in /etc/pcmcia that was not present called avma1 and avma1.conf for the pcmcia-cs package. (The package worked, because my wlan card worked with it too)

containing the following:

avma1:

```

#!/bin/sh

case "$1" in

'start')

    /etc/init.d/isdn4linux start

    ;;

'check')

    ;;

'stop')

    /etc/init.d/isdn4linux stop;;

'cksum')

    exit 1

    ;;

'suspend'|'resume')

    ;;

*)

    echo "What?"

    exit 1

    ;;

esac

exit 0

```

avma1.config

```

device "avma1_cs"

  class "avma1" module "avma1_cs"

card "AVM A1 PCMCIA"

  version "AVM", "ISDN A"

  bind "avma1_cs"

```

This did not work! Then came 2.6, udev and capi and avm started thinking about linux. They wrote a driver that was supposed to support the card.

 Today  I run 2.6.7-gentoo-r11 with udev which is doing fine. I downloaded the driversources that should make the avmstuff work with other distros. 

The first thing that happened with the avm driver were compilation errors, and somebody posted a patch in the forum for the rpm, that he said fixed the problems for him on an older version of the kernel, but not for me with any kernel version I tried between 2.4.17 and 2.6.7.

 Then came a tarball by avm that didn't compile and after a couple of updates of the system and some month later I tried it again, and voila it compiled.  The fcpcmcia and fcpcmcia_cs modules compile and I can modprobe them into the kernel. After modprobing those, capi and kernelcapi I even get a populated /dev/capi/ with nodes numbered 1 to 31 capiinit, capiinfo produce an error stating that kernelcapi cannot be loaded although lsmod shows that it allready is loaded. 

my Kernelconfig looks like avm advised it in the compile-help-english.txt but on option is missing from my kernel  CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI_CAPIDRV appearently does not exist as an option.

But it appears to be a wrapper for i4l so capi shouldn't bother.  I tried to rewrite the avma1 scripts in /etc/pcmcia without knowing what I was doing, but I think I managed to autoload the fcpcmcia_cs module when I insert the card. I also added fcpcmcia - - - - - -  to /etc/capi.conf and set up a portage overlay to install the capi4k-utils-20040810.ebuild, which is the newest package I could get a hold off. Nothing worked! capiinit and capiinfo are still complaining about not beeing able to insert kernelcapi. SuSE has some propriatory hotplugging stuff and AVM does only real support for them. ISDN Howtos are full of propriatory SuSE commands and until someone can show me one working fritz!pcmcia card in a Linux box (other than maybe SuSE which I haven't seen yet either)  I'll continue to say that Linux does not support this card.

Sorry, I know I am angry, but this problem botheres be for 3 years allready. I would be more then happy about any solutions and I wonder if I am the only one who want's to use ISDN with his notebook!

----------

## genstef

You are not the only one, I also tried and failed .. but I think the fcpcmcia module oopsed for me .. perhabs someone should port the suse changes to pcmcia-cs to gentoo too.

----------

## himpierre

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> The fcpcmcia and fcpcmcia_cs modules compile and I can modprobe them into the kernel.
> 
> 

 

From where did you guys get this module? Can you post a link? I am trying myself to get this beast running.

cheers

t.

----------

## byns

Here is the url of the official tarball:

ftp://ftp.avm.de/cardware/fritzcrd.pcm/linux/suse.82/fcpcmcia-suse8.2-03.11.02.tar.gz

and a correction (this should be the 2.6):

ftp://ftp.avm.de/cardware/fritzcrd.pcm/linux/suse.91/fcpcmcia-suse91-3.11-02.tar.gz

and my md5 071400f24d43f174d6325c8573e1b3e2 (fcpcmcia-suse91-3.11-02.tar.gz - the tarball I downloaded some time ago)

good luck... maybe there will be a fcpcmcia ebuild someday... thigh

----------

## himpierre

Uhm. This does not compile here. Kernel 2.6.8. Ist this for 2.4?

cheers

t.

----------

## byns

yes, but I added a second link...

----------

## himpierre

Thank you.

Sep 14 01:04:53 irmeli fcpcmcia: module license 'Proprietary' taints kernel.

Sep 14 01:04:53 irmeli fcpcmcia: AVM FRITZ!Card PCMCIA driver, revision 0.6.2

Sep 14 01:04:53 irmeli fcpcmcia: (fcpcmcia built on Sep 14 2004 at 01:04:09)

Sep 14 01:04:53 irmeli fcpcmcia: Driver 'fcpcmcia' attached to stack. (152)

Sep 14 01:04:57 irmeli fcpcmcia_cs: Registering driver for PCMCIA Card Services.

I tell you how it goes. Dont know how to continue. Have to read a lot first i think.

cheers

t.

----------

## byns

I think I also got it that far, but capi doesn't  work whatever I do and sometimes the module oopses

----------

## himpierre

Hello.

cardmgr does not like this card. i get:

```

Sep 14 01:36:48 irmeli cs: unable to map card memory!

```

Did you was more successfull then me? How does your /etc/pcmcia/config look like? Which module do you load at boot time?

I have:

```

irmeli capi # cat /etc/pcmcia/config

# AMV Fritz!Card v2.0 PCMCIA (capi)

device "fcpcmcia_cs"

  class "isdn" module "fcpcmcia_cs"

card "AVM ISDN-Controller A1"

  version "AVM", "ISDN A"

  bind "fcpcmcia_cs"

```

cheers

t.

----------

## himpierre

Oh, just another question. Did you patched the pcmcia-cs package with the patch from:

http://www.wimmer-net.de/avm-pcmcia/

?

Or just plain pcmcia-cs?

God dammit. This has to be work.  :Smile: 

t.

----------

## genstef

I think I originallly tried the packages from suse, as they are the only ones that are known to work.

----------

## himpierre

Aiieee!

```

irmeli src # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

capi                   14944  0

capifs                  3784  2 capi

fcpcmcia_cs             7272  1

fcpcmcia              497656  1 fcpcmcia_cs

kernelcapi             36160  2 capi,fcpcmcia

ds                     14084  3 fcpcmcia_cs

yenta_socket           18528  1

pcmcia_core            60228  3 fcpcmcia_cs,ds,yenta_socket

irmeli src # cat /proc/capi/

applications  capi20        controller    contrstats

applstats     capi20ncci    controllers   driver

irmeli src # cat /proc/capi/controllers/1

name             fritz-pcmcia

io               0x0140

irq              3

type             A1

revision         0x0201

ver_driver       3.11-02

ver_cardtype     fritz-pcmcia

protocol         DSS1

linetype         point to multipoint

```

What do i have to emerge to use isdn? mISDN? isdn4kutils? Nothing? Cause "pppd call isdn/arcor" seems to work. I can't really test it because i do not have ISDN here at the moment. Will try this evening at home.

cheers

t.

----------

## himpierre

Hello.

Just an update. Everything is working fine. 

cheers

t.

----------

## genstef

Do you have an ebuild for it?

----------

## himpierre

No, sorry. I was hacking the whole night to get this running. I can't even remember every single step. Believe me, i never touch a single config file on this computer.  :Smile:  Its my girfriends notebook. But if you have a question, maybe i can answer.

cheers

t.

----------

## genstef

Now dragonheart has commited a new capi4k-utils version .. perhaps we will see this at some time supported on gentoo.

----------

## byns

Well I won't believe it, untill I see it for myself anyways  :Wink:  A list of the versions of the packets would be nice. And some questions:

Did you write a file for /etc/pcmcia to load the driver.

Do you load the kernelmodules manually or through cardmgr?

How do you keep it from oopsing?

Did you use patches for the kernel or the capipacket?

----------

